# The passing of another Wing Chun Master



## KPM (Nov 22, 2017)

I just learned that Fung Leung, the eldest son of Fung Chun of the Ku Lo Pin Sun Wing Chun lineage just died.  He had had several strokes. 

Fung Chun had become the patriarch or head of the system up until his own death in 2012 at age 93.  When he died he didn't name a successor.   But for all intents and purposes it was his oldest son Fung Leung.   Fung Leung's nickname was "tank" because, even though a relatively small guy, he took care of business!   He was known as the fighter of the family.  I don't know his exact age, but he was likely in his mid-60's.  But if you saw the recent video footage I posted of him on other thread recently you saw that he still moved like a young man!

Chunfai Ng


----------



## KPM (Nov 22, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10207888781075563
			








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10207888768955260
			








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10207105808461737


----------



## Cephalopod (Nov 22, 2017)

Very sorry to hear this. Thanks for posting.

That seems to be some pretty formidable power generation that he's working on the dummy. I totally believe the "tank" moniker. I wouldn't want to get hit by one of those high velocity shells!


----------



## KPM (Nov 23, 2017)

Here is some more footage of Fung Leung from not to long ago.  He is doing some of the sets, mixing in some "free flow" and even gets a bit "funky" at times!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10212542749661869


----------

